# YJ Guanpo



## JimCube (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Everybody, I ordered my Guanpo and i just got it yesterday. It turned amazing, to fast in my opinion, and it had the bumpy, hard plastic feeling of the Guanlong. Its scratchiness dissapeared after a couple of solves, and after tensioning, it felt nice. It popped wing pieces twice already, and putting it back was a pain. I had to loosen three screws to pop it back, and all those tensioning caused another problem. The screw heads stripped. I can barely tension it now and i have to put alot of pressure on the screwdriver for it to turn. This damaged the threads on the core a bit, but only slightly. My overall verdict, 7/10. This cube is great for beginners and for people who dont tension too much. Unfortunatly for me, i am a tension perfectionist. Anyone else had a problem?


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 1, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Hey Everybody, I ordered my Guanpo and i just got it yesterday. It turned amazing, to fast in my opinion, and it had the bumpy, hard plastic feeling of the Guanlong. Its scratchiness dissapeared after a couple of solves, and after tensioning, it felt nice. It popped wing pieces twice already, and putting it back was a pain. I had to loosen three screws to pop it back, and all those tensioning caused another problem. The screw heads stripped. I can barely tension it now and i have to put alot of pressure on the screwdriver for it to turn. This damaged the threads on the core a bit, but only slightly. My overall verdict, 7/10. This cube is great for beginners and for people who dont tension too much. Unfortunatly for me, i am a tension perfectionist. Anyone else had a problem?



I do not own the Guanpo, but using the *right size* screwdriver will not strip the screws.


----------



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 1, 2016)

The same thing happened to me when the core pieces popped they were hard to put as hell, i dont do 2x2 that much but i can tell you that the Yj Guanpo is not even a beginner cube, i mind, i dont see why people think that beginners have to use bad cubes, a beginner can use a dayan 2x2, they can use a cubicle weipo, its just the same thing, but the guanpo is just horrible, so i do not recommend the guanpo for anyone.


----------



## JimCube (Jul 2, 2016)

Luis Iuvone said:


> The same thing happened to me when the core pieces popped they were hard to put as hell, i dont do 2x2 that much but i can tell you that the Yj Guanpo is not even a beginner cube, i mind, i dont see why people think that beginners have to use bad cubes, a beginner can use a dayan 2x2, they can use a cubicle weipo, its just the same thing, but the guanpo is just horrible, so i do not recommend the guanpo for anyone.


Begginer cube because its cheap. Thats the whole point. Budget 2x2. The Guanpo is terrible, and i reccomend saving a couple of bucks and buying a better cube.


----------



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah but my point is that beginners dont have to use cheap cubes, i learned how to solve a rubiks cube on the aolong v2 which is a very good cube.


----------



## JimCube (Jul 3, 2016)

Luis Iuvone said:


> Yeah but my point is that beginners dont have to use cheap cubes, i learned how to solve a rubiks cube on the aolong v2 which is a very good cube.


They dont have too... But if they cant afford a good one, this is fine! Thats my point!


----------



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 3, 2016)

well yeah??!!


----------



## JimCube (Jul 3, 2016)

Luis Iuvone said:


> well yeah??!!


well yeah??!! Lol. Agreed. Dont get a Guanpo.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 6, 2016)

If you can afford something better definitely don't


----------



## Chree (Jul 6, 2016)

Even if you can't afford something better... don't get the guanpo.

The YJ Yupo, Qiyi Cavs, and Yuxin 2x2 are only $2 or so more expensive and are far, far better puzzles. Search he couch cushions. Get an upgrade.


----------

